

Ask HN: Where to get free bootstrap themes for a landing page for an iOS app? - GodDangItBobby

Hey all,
I&#x27;m looking for a free bootstrap landing page for a mobile app I&#x27;m developing. Normally I would make it myself, but I have to focus my efforts on the functionality of my app. I&#x27;ve found quite a few that cost money, but money is really tight right now and every dollar counts (student without a job)&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m looking for something along the lines of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;landy.paolotripodi.com&#x2F; or http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blacktie.co&#x2F;demo&#x2F;flatty&#x2F;
Anyone know of anything? Thanks
======
TheBiv
I would go to Dribbble.com and search for "app PSD".

Dribbble is an invite-only network for high quality designers who regularly
put out high quality PSD's for the community!

------
Backand
Hi - Not sure if they have exactly what you are looking for - but you can find
free Bootstrap templates at bootstrapzero.com \- Renee @Backand

